# Sliding Bait



## COMOFireFighter (Jul 23, 2008)

Im heading to the area to in a couple weeks to catch some sharks(see February Sharks post)...Kayaking might not be an option for me. Have any of you had any success sliding bait, and if so how did you do it? Any other ideas...


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *getbent (3/8/2009)*?


I feel that he is talking about using two rods, one for the weight or...the slider rig, there was a post about 2 weeks ago.

Here is the post about a sliding rig.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic279243-2-1.aspx?Highlight=slider


----------



## COMOFireFighter (Jul 23, 2008)

Slide Bait...

http://www.geocities.com/nicolaibarcahuntfishhi/shorefishing-ulua-slidebait.html


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHA cuz slide bait lol... I slide bait when ever I go back home to the islands... No need slide bait here. I did plenty times here and sometimes you can hook up to sharks. But for most part I just bottom fish... I went to the fish store here asking them that when I came here and they were like what the hell is slide bait??? So I explained to them and they were like how do you catch fish like that... LOL


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think anybody here has the tackle to slide bait out.Too shallow off the beach anyway I think.....Your best bet is to use a balloon with a good north wind. Some friends tried a potato gun before. Just tore the bait up.....


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *kahala boy (3/8/2009)*I don't think anybody here has the tackle to slide bait out.Too shallow off the beach anyway I think.....Your best bet is to use a balloon with a good north wind. Some friends tried a potato gun before. Just tore the bait up.....




Or we can use Kahala boys boat to drop all our lines.oke


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHA or you can do like I use to take the boogie board and swim the baits out... It's worth it doing it back at home but I am not sure if it would be worth doing it here...


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Da boat stay in dry dock right now braddah.....


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats all i ever used was a thing called a fishfinder.You just run your line through it ,then tie a barrell swivel on then a 2ft leader with hook to the swivel.Finally snap on your weight to the fishfinder.The good thing with the fishfinder is ,you can add or lessen the weight,according to surf conditions.I like it better than just a sliding lead weight.I think it,s easier on your line.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kahala boy (3/8/2009)*I don't think anybody here has the tackle to slide bait out.Too shallow off the beach anyway I think.....Your best bet is to use a balloon with a good north wind. Some friends tried a potato gun before. Just tore the bait up.....




I use a 15 foot spinning rod as an anchor rod and can cast to the second bar with it.



I then slide baits with my fighting rod which is a 7 foot heavy with big reel.



Ulua Fishing as explained by my friends on the "islands" uses one rod with a release and ring. Entirely different. C2


----------



## The_REAL_Pole_benda (Feb 19, 2009)

Any bruddahs like come to panama city I take you out! 

Team AINOKEA


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a YouTube video using the non-return slide method from South Africa.


----------

